
10 Emerging Technologies 2008 - auferstehung
http://www.technologyreview.com/specialreports/specialreport.aspx?id=25
======
wave
NASA's demonstration of a wireless power transmission with 82% efficiency:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jd47JXuz0g8>

~~~
Frocer
Wow... truly amazing. I have always been frustrated with all the wires behind
my computer and TV, and thought it would be awesome if wire could be
completely eliminated with wireless. I never knew wireless power is close to
be an reality!

If NASA already developed the technology back in the 70's, why hasn't it be
commercialized? Is there risk (radiation perhaps?) associated with this?

